# Trophy Room Pics



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We haven't had a trophy room pic thread in a while. I thought I would post up mine since I got a new camera. Humble, but a lot of great memories are are in here.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Looks nice. First time I have seen someone with a mounted Sandhill.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dang a sandhill.. 

Charlie


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The late Ted McCoy from Victoria mounted the sandhill for me. RIP Ted.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice pics, love the sandhill as well.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice. One day for me. 

I have a goose in the freezer I need to take to the taxi this week. Been in there since Feb


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here is one view that I forgot to post the first time. I just got the corsican ram back from the taxi.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Ever seen Ace Ventura Pt. 2?

"Its a nice room of DEATH!"


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice. I will get there one day . Good looking mounts.

TRW


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

stangfan93 said:


> Ever seen Ace Ventura Pt. 2?
> 
> "Its a nice room of DEATH!"


LOL. That's what one of my sister-in-laws calls it. My most prized trophy is the genuine Billy Beer can (circa 1977) on top of the safe. :brew:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

OK I'll play, don't make fun of my little deer, you gotta start somewhere. rs


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Very nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd be proud to have any of those deer!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' digs, Stumpy...Luv that bobcat...

You and me got ONE thing in common. When we were putting in our new offices...I insisted that, even though the whole place was white..I DEMANDED one wall of my office to be BRIGHT RED...:cheers:


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Super cool Sandhill. If I ever get back to Texas, I think I'll want to get onw and have him mounted.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

*mine*

here you go


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' digs, Stumpy...Luv that bobcat...
> 
> You and me got ONE thing in common. When we were putting in our new offices...I insisted that, even though the whole place was white..I DEMANDED one wall of my office to be BRIGHT RED...:cheers:


Actually it was the Mrs idea, its an "accent wall"


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here are some of my bucks.

These are from LaSalle County. Most of them came off my ranch but some were taken on a lease. They range in score from the 140's to the mid 160's.










Here are some Maverick County bucks. The first one scored 172 and is 27" wide. He is my favorite buck. The second one gross scored 182 and netted 170 5/8 and made Boone & Crockett.



















Here are two Colorado County bucks that I shot on my place. The first one scored 162 and the second scored 148


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

The bar has been set---come on guys lets see some South Texas Brutes--I know they are out there. rs


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

A few of mine from south texas.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Heck of a saddle blanket over the door. Nice looking room!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

willydavenport said:


> Heck of a saddle blanket over the door. Nice looking room!


Thanks. I was wade fishing mud island in Rockport. I thought I hooked a stingray at first. :fishy:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Some really great rooms and bucks


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Still looking for the Muy Grande to hang, but we do have a nice Audad to add when the mount is complete in a couple of months.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

The blue would not fit in the trophy room, but since she caught it she lets us keep it in the living room!


----------



## chaser2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nices pics randy its me chase james friend emilys husband sorry i wooped up on james the other day fishing now i know why he shoots mors than fishes lol.us three need to go catch some fish


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Rusty S, what do you think: should I? yeye


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

My most prized trophy is the genuine Billy Beer can (circa 1977) on top of the safe. :brew:[/quote]

I got a six pack of that stuff. It probably tastes about the same today as it would back then. :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, mine aren't as nice as you guy's, but ya gotta start somewhere! The first one is My little buck and little Axis as seen coming through the front door-back when my daughter was dating in high school, if her dates didn't comment on these two when they came in, i turned them right back around lol!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

buckbuddy said:


> Hey Rusty S, what do you think: should I? yeye


Please do.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> We haven't had a trophy room pic thread in a while. I thought I would post up mine since I got a new camera. Humble, but a lot of great memories are are in here.


Very Nice, I too love the Sandhill "Ribeye In thuh Sky"! Everything looks great, and i love the gun case - adds so much character but i moved all of mine to the safe!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> OK I'll play, don't make fun of my little deer, you gotta start somewhere. rs


I think you have 1 more spot Lol! Very nice


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Here's mine


Suweeet Stump, i like that "sneaky" black buck, he is really putting one on! Nice...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

M16 said:


> Here are some of my bucks.
> 
> These are from LaSalle County. Most of them came off my ranch but some were taken on a lease. They range in score from the 140's to the mid 160's.
> 
> ...


Hosses there for sure!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

buckbuddy said:


> Hey Rusty S, what do you think: should I? yeye


It's about time bucky, I am going to taunt you until you post some of those monster bucks, I think a lot of people would like to see some pictures of those chocolate horned freaks. Then maybe you could download the buck-coyote standoff video, you can't have my roasted beans!! rs


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, let me work on it. I'll just dig out the small ones!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

buckbuddy said:


> Well, let me work on it. I'll just dig out the small ones!!


I have never seen the small ones, LOL. rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

buckbuddy said:


> Well, let me work on it. I'll just dig out the small ones!!


OK, We are waiting! :wink:


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I will work on getting some pictures on here tomorrow, if possible. I think RustyS is exaggerating a little. LOL! I'll let ya'll be the judge


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

24Buds said:


> My most prized trophy is the genuine Billy Beer can (circa 1977) on top of the safe. :brew:


I got a six pack of that stuff. It probably tastes about the same today as it would back then. :cheers:[/quote]

The K-Mart food store in Victoria was closing down and was selling Billy Beer for .79 cents a 6 pack. Me and my buds bought enough to make a Billy Beer "wall" in my apartment. It was just a tad better than the "beer" that came in the white cans at HEB. :brew:


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's mine...

We recently built this house and plan on being there a long time so I made a trophy room with room to grow.

The room also doubles as my media room complete with a 52" flat screen and suround sound.

The room is approximately 16' x 18' with 14' ceilings so I can pack 'em in there. All the walls are plywood behind the sheetrock so I don't have to worry about finding studs when hanging large mounts. It is pretty sparse right now. I don't have anything on the two biggest walls yet. I am hoping to add some more critters this next year after my caribou/bear hunt in Canada.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

chad said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> We recently built this house and plan on being there a long time so I made a trophy room with room to grow.
> 
> ...


Nice! Our Mahi weighed in at 65lbs- how about yours?


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Hydrocat said:


> Nice! Our Mahi weighed in at 65lbs- how about yours?


Estimated the same. I caught that fish in the bahamas on our honeymoon in 2000. They didn't have a scale, he was 67 inches long if I remember right.

I got to hang that fish in our living room for the last 8 years because I called it the "Honeymoon" fish. Well after 8 wonderful years it has been demoted to hang with the rest of my trophys. Oh well, I like it where it is now.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Rusty S, Here are a few head mounts of the pretty descent deer


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

We got learn this "manage attatchments" thing. lol. rs


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

more pics.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry about the big blank area between the pics. This is my first time. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. THANKS


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

great rooms and animals guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Great looking deer buddy and chad... that mainframe 11 is a stud...

The deer with the forked 2's and 3's looks awesome... love the old school stuff... never seen that deer before.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

few more


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

After you show pictures of the '06 bucks, then I'll run the ad for 2-spots open.:wink: rs


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great lookin deer guys......


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> Thanks guys. Here is one view that I forgot to post the first time. I just got the corsican ram back from the taxi.


Nice, but I'd rethink those curtains!:biggrin:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

test


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It worked!!!!!pic of my game/trophy room


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Big 9


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Like a kid with a new toy.....enough for now...

Bret


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Great looking man cave Brete!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

Here is my collection horns and heads!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice mounts!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

another....


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres a few more of my collection


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Heres mine without last years heads from Sonora...


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Heres mine without last years heads from Sonora...


 That's awesome- love the skins over the mantle.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't really have one. Still trying to talk my wife into adding on a two-story garage but no luck so far.

I think I posted these before:



















Not the best pic but kind of hard to get a good one...


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Boy all of yall sure know how to keep me from posting pics of mine. hahahah


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Encinal said:


>


Holy skulls Batman!
If I were shooting deer like that I would be broke, because I would HAVE TO shoulder mount all them suckers!!!
Nice bucks.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanna play but I'm at work and can't find very many good pics.
I will just have to use what I have.
The small pic is not really a trophy, it's just a big pig a shot with a .44 mag pistol.
The bucks are my two personal best taken off our Ranch (JH Ranch in Uvalde) the one on the left is a 12 point with a 16.5" inside spread and scores 161, the buck on the right is also a 12 with a 21.75" inside spread and scores 150.
The light that shines on them was made by me.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are some real trophies. Thanks for sharing


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Encinal! So, you're the one thats been jumping my fence!!(yaya) Got some good horns there,

TXSNYPER: gotcha yourself a couple of nice deer . Also, love the light set up. pretty D_m cool!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Buck buddy
It looks to me your about 70 years old and hunted the hay days of south texas by lookin at those magnificent mounts.......AWESOME
I had family members that hunted Cotulla back in the 60's and 70's and their walls looked like yours with the same mount styles...They paid 100 bucks a gun back then, and shot some monsters.
( I dont mean the age thing as an insult)


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> Buck buddy
> It looks to me your about 70 years old and hunted the hay days of south texas by lookin at those magnificent mounts.......AWESOME
> I had family members that hunted Cotulla back in the 60's and 70's and their walls looked like yours with the same mount styles...They paid 100 bucks a gun back then, and shot some monsters.
> ( I dont mean the age thing as an insult)


REDFISH!! Come on!! I feel that age sometimes (YAYA!), but i'm about 20 years from being there. You are right about the 60's and 70's. There were some king kongs back. I remember when Duval County had been closed for 5 years. My family and others brought out some monsters the year it opened back up. None of my mounts are that old. Most of them are south texas with a few from Mexico. Talk to you later- YOU OLD FART!! yeye:cheers:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Since I don't have a trophy room, I am just now checking these out. 

Very nice, thanks for sharing.

I have two mounts. No pics to protect my ego.

1. A basket 8 point that I shot his brown tine off on the 7th round (I was shooting my Model 12 pump). I was 18, 3 months out of basic training, and I put the 1st six rounds of 00 buck squarely in his chest, then I panicked since he was still running and took a head shot. It was my first deer. We drove him all over town until no one was interested.

2. A Wood Duck that I shot swimming away from me when I was about 14 because I couldn't hit them in the air flying through the timber.

No glory stories, but two very fond memories.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You can't handle the trophy's.. I have seen the trophy's . rs


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

buckbuddy said:


> REDFISH!! Come on!! I feel that age sometimes (YAYA!), but i'm about 20 years from being there. You are right about the 60's and 70's. There were some king kongs back. I remember when Duval County had been closed for 5 years. My family and others brought out some monsters the year it opened back up. None of my mounts are that old. Most of them are south texas with a few from Mexico. Talk to you later- YOU OLD FART!! yeye:cheers:


Sorry for the mistake.....
You south texas boys were defianately born into the right family's. 
If your a deer nut like myself.....
But all that was on my granpa's ranch were cows....So I'm rightfully jealous.
Great deer.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Txsnyper- that light if f**Awesome!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> Sorry for the mistake.....
> You south texas boys were defianately born into the right family's.
> If your a deer nut like myself.....
> But all that was on my granpa's ranch were cows....So I'm rightfully jealous.
> Great deer.


Can't say I haven't been very very very lucky, but I spend waaay too much time thinking about deer...


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

but I spend waaay too much time thinking about deer... 


No such thing!


----------

